# World's Smallest Frogs



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a chart (published under GNU license) of the world's smallest frogs (scale is in millimeters) :lol2:

wondering if anyone's got these little devils :devil: :blush:

















Gardiner's Seychelles frog









Monte Iberia Eleuth


they're just lovely I think ! :blush:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is TINY! They look the sort of frog thats rare. Poor things probably get squished all the time...


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> That is TINY! They look the sort of frog thats rare. Poor things probably get squished all the time...


I guess that if one was going to walk into an equatorial forest without a lot of precautions, won't come back too healthy, if any... :whistling2:


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

they are awesome, mini frogs are prehaps the cutest things i have ever seen!  thanks for that post!!


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

Akro said:


> they are awesome, mini frogs are prehaps the cutest things i have ever seen!  thanks for that post!!


you're welcome bro :welcome:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

it's mad look at that then think how TINY the tadpoles and froglets must be!!! crazy


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

Brazilian Gold Frog (_Brachycephalus didactylus)









_ 
Yellow-Striped Pygym Eleuth (_Eleutherodactylus limbatus)










_Stumpffia tridactyla










Eleutherodactylus Orientalis
_


















_Stumpffia Pygmaea










They're all beautiful! :blush:
What a pity they come from Brazil or Madagascar, guess it'd be nice to go there:lol2:
got fear I'd breath one though!

Also nice to hear that brazilian gold frog (the smallest one) is least-concerned in IUCN list!

Pay a visit to About AmphibiaWeb they've got some audio records of their calls too :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

what beautiful tiny frogs :flrt:
i would so love some of these little guys.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

awwww how cute! would be scared to hold them though! they are beautiful!


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> awwww how cute! would be scared to hold them though! they are beautiful!


isn't? they're so nice! :blush:
I'd rather be scared to breathe one, dear :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i love them but id end up losin them. im so paranoid if i cant see a frog in its tank i have to go searchin :lol2:


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

another Gardiner's Seychelles pic :blush: luv it


----------



## jb1588 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Help with identification*

I live by the ocean near Daytona Beach, Fl. These cute little guys show up after rains in late summer around my pool area. The small ones (3mm) must be babies. The largest I have seen are 15mm.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, we had lots and lots of tiny babies in Oklahoma as well...some were that coppery colour, though I suspect they were just leopard frogs or similiar...they were everywhere...birds use to sit and wait for them to come out after a rain, just like they would worms.:gasp:


----------

